# Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander



## bertman (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

auf die Gefahr hin, dass es dieses Thema hier im Forum schoneinmal gab (hab gesucht, aber nichts gefunden), habe ich einmal eine Frage.

Ich möchte am kommenden Wochenende, also noch vor Ende der Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander in NRW, auf Barsch angeln. Dies möchte ich mit der Drop-Shot Methode samt Tauwurm als Köder machen. Da ich die Methode vom Ufer aus bestreibe, stellt sich hier jetzt für mich die Frage, ob die Technik zum Spinnfischen, 
also zu den in der Schonzeit verbotenen Techniken gehört, oder ob ich unbedenklich Barsche angeln kann, da der Barsch eben keine Schonzeit hat, und auf den angebotenen Köder zu 99% kein Hecht oder Zander beisst. 

Kennt sich jemand vielleicht rechtlich aus? Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen hinsichtlich dieses Themas gemacht?


mfg bertman


----------



## FD2312 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Hallo,

also allgemein weiß ich nichts von einem Verbot von Spinnködern in der Schonzeit in NRW, als ich noch im Verein war habe ich da auch mit kleinen Ködern auf Forellen und Barsche gefischt. Sollte also kein Problem darstellen und Drop-Shot angeln mit Tauwurm ist ganz bestimmt kein Spinnfischen, sonder Grundangeln  ... jedenfalls könnte man es so auslegen. Aber bitte, bitte mit den geschonten Fischen sorgsam umgehen falls doch mal einer beißt !

Mfg Flo


----------



## bertman (19. April 2007)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Hi Flo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Das ist doch selbstverständlich!




grüsse


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Genau meine Meinung du lässt den Köder ja auf Grund eine Weile verharren und somit ist es für mich kein Spinnfischen mehr.
Was auch sehr gut funzt einen aufgezogenen Tauwurm samt Sbiro und schon gehts los. Barsche und Rapfen ballern da wie verückt. So kann man sich die Zeit bis zum Start verkürzen.

mfg Dennis


----------



## bertman (20. April 2007)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Klingt auch sehr gut Dennis,


werde beides dann wohl mal am Wochenende testen!
Vielleicht schreib ich ja mal einen kleinen Bericht, wie es war.


mfg Robert


----------



## Ritschfisch (20. April 2007)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Hallo Robert,
endlich mal jemand der sich Gedanken um die Schonzeit macht.#6 
Bei uns jedenfalls werden Knochentrocken unter dem Deckmantel *Barsch* oder *Seeforelle* übergroße Brocken durchs Wasser gezogen ohne auch nur an die Schonzeiten zu denken.|evil: 
Gott sei Dank haben die Hechte zur Zeit noch andere "Flausen" im Kopf als sich gierig auf die 20cm Barschhappen zu stürzen.

Ich jedenfalls werde Morgen früh jeden Zupfer an meiner leichten Wurmmontage genießen.

Gruß

Ritschfisch


----------



## Ostseeitaliener (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

hallo alle zusammen kann mir jemand sagen wo ich grosse barsch fangen kann an der ostsee|wavey:


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

dies thema gabs hier schon oft.
und ne eindeutige antwort wirst du nur vom gewässerbewirtschafter bekommen können.
ne eindeutige definition ob ds zum spinnfischen gehört gibts eben nicht, weil es auch keine einheitliche definition vom spinnfischen gibt.
und wenn was unklar ist bzw um allem ärger aus dem weg zu gehen, bleibt immer noch der wurm an der posenmontage.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Öhhmm...dat Thema is von 2007 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Marrec83 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Hallo !

Seit wann darf ich nicht Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit ???
Folgende Schonzeiten:
Hecht: 15.02. - 30.04.
Zander: 01.04. - 31.05.

Darf ich also vom 15.02. - 31.05. nicht mehr Spinnfischen ???


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Seit wann darf ich nicht Spinnfischen während der Schonzeit ???
> Folgende Schonzeiten:
> ...



wenn es die gewässerordnung so vorschreibt.

antonio


----------



## Marrec83 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

OK ich dachte das ist do eine allgemeine Regel.

Danke und Gruß
Marco


----------



## wingi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Moin, 
also bei uns (Gebiet Weser-Ems) ist das klar geregelt: "Köder nur Made, Wurm und pflanzliche Köder (Teig)" während der Schonzeit.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*



> also bei uns (Gebiet Weser-Ems) ist das klar geregelt: "Köder nur Made, Wurm und pflanzliche Köder (Teig)" während der Schonzeit.



Dies ist wohl meistens der Fall!
Es wird von vielen zumindest nicht gerne gesehen, wenn wärend der Raubfischschonzeit noch mit Kukö auf Barsch gefischt wird!
Wahrscheinlich kommt dabei der Anglertypische Futterneid zum tragen
und man vermutet, dass die Beifänge, also Zander/Hechte eben nicht wieder released werden.Vielleicht geht man mit dieser Annahme ebenfalls von sich selbst aus!
Deshalb ist es auch bei uns im Gespräch, diese "Lücke" mit einem weiteren
Verbot zu stopfen!

Jürgen


----------



## sonstwer (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Hi Leute!

Hier in Berlin herrscht auch vom 1.1. bis 30.4. ein komplettes Kunstköderverbot und auch ein Verbot von *allen geführten* Ködern, also auch Tauwurm am DS oder sonstigem Rig.
Und das aus gutem Grund, wenn ich mir so ansehe, wie viele Leute sich mit Haarspaltereien um dieses und jenes Verbot herum mogeln wollen.

In meinen Augen ist das auch gut so, denn man braucht sich nur mal einen Hecht anzusehen, der gerade abgelaicht hat. Das sind die regelrechten Hungerharken!

Und einem Hecht, der als Beifang beim Barschspinnen doch mal an den Haken gegangen ist, könnte am Ende der Laichzeit genau die Reserve fürs Überleben fehlen, die er beim Drill verbraucht hat.
Das schonende zurücksetzen solcher Beifänge beim Barsche zuppeln ist also in der Hinsicht eher eine "Scheinheiligkeit" zur beruhigung des eigenen Gewissens, denn eine Rechtfertigung für die Lockerung solcher Regeln.

Ich sehe aber an unseren Gewässern auch während der Winterschonzeit immer wieder Gestalten, die ihre Gummis und Blech aufs Wasser raus peitschen. Voerzugsweise in den frühen Morgenstunden und in der Abenddämmerung.

Und bei nem 8er Mepps kann mir keiner erzählen, er wäre nur auf Barsche aus. #d

Wie wollte man diese Leute zur Rechenschaft ziehen, wenn man sie nicht durch umnfassende Regelungen *eindeutig* ins Unrecht setzt?

Und nein, es ist kein Neid, der mich zu meiner Meinung gebracht hat. Zum Hecht und Zander fangen fahre ich nicht an meine Hausgewässer, sondern zu anderen Wassern, die mir bessere Fänge (und weniger Passanten) bieten. 

Allein der Elende Anblick eines Hechtes zum Ende der Laichzeit und das richtige interpretieren der Beißwut im Anschluß daran haben mich zu dieser Meinung veranlasst.

Ich kann also wirklich nur dafür plädieren, wenn ihr den Barschen nachstellen wollt, nutzt Methoden, die den Hecht oder Zander als Beifang so weit wie möglich ausschließen.

@ bertman: Schau am Besten auf deine Gewässerkarte und richte dich nach deinen erlaubten Möglichkeiten. Dazu wünsche ich dir viel Petrie!

In diesem Sinne, viel Petrie an alle
und Ruhe für die Fische, die grade eh im Stress sind! |supergri
LG,
frank


----------



## zesch (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

zur besten Welsangelzeit sollte es mir und anderen gestatten sein

auch große Köder durchs Wasser zu ziehen... (in NRW)

ob nun Gummi, Wobbler oder Blinker

ob große 

oder kleine Köder auf Barsch

solange kein Kunstköderverbot (wie z.B. in Holland) auf dem Vormarsch ist

sollen doch alle froh sein !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Honeyball (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Wer geht denn ernsthaft mit Dropshot-Montage und Tauwurm auf Hecht???
Ein Zander vertut sich ja schonmal, aber ein laichreifer Hecht?
Der hätte dann aus Reflex auch auf Made gebissen.


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*



zesch schrieb:


> zur besten Welsangelzeit sollte es mir anderen gestatten sein
> 
> auch große Köder durchs Wasser zu ziehen... (in NRW)
> 
> ...



bitte mal übersetzen

antonio


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wer geht denn ernsthaft mit Dropshot-Montage und Tauwurm auf Hecht???
> Ein Zander vertut sich ja schonmal, aber ein laichreifer Hecht?
> Der hätte dann aus Reflex auch auf Made gebissen.



Es gibt garantiert niemand, der gezielt mit Dropshot und Wurm auf Hecht geht! Was aber nicht heißt, dass sie nicht drauf beissen!  Ich hatte letzten Herbst einen 60er auf Wurm am Dropshot und ein Kumpel sogar nen 90er.... Das war bisher allerdings auch der einzige!

Aber die Chance ist wesentlich höher, dass einem ein Rotauge oder Rotfeder auf den Wurm einsteigt als ein Hecht! 

Ich geh während der Schonzeit auch mit Wurm und Dropshot auf Barsch los... Spinnfischen und Kunstköder sind hier in der Zeit allerdings erlaubt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hier in Berlin herrscht auch vom 1.1. bis 30.4. ein komplettes Kunstköderverbot und auch ein Verbot von *allen geführten* Ködern, also auch Tauwurm am DS oder sonstigem Rig.
> Und das aus gutem Grund, wenn ich mir so ansehe, wie viele Leute sich mit Haarspaltereien um dieses und jenes Verbot herum mogeln wollen.



Das führt auf der anderen Seite aber auch zu Haarspaltereien.

So wie uns einmal ein Vereinsvorstand aus Bayern erklärte, dass es in Ihren Gewässern während der Schonzeit verboten ist, eine Posenmontage "langsamer als zum Einholen nötig" heranzukurbeln. Weil das eben ein "geführter Köder " sei, der einen Raubfisch zum Anbiss verführen könnte.

Man sieht also, der gesunde Menschenverstand setzt nicht nur bei denen aus, die Regeln großzügig auslegen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Ich kann bei dieser ganzen Diskussion, egal in welche Richtung, immer nur den Kopf schütteln.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass viele hier vom Angeln anscheinend leben müssen. Lasst doch einfach während der Schonzeit unsere Fische mal Fische sein, und widmet Euch anderen Interessen.


----------



## molo9000 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Es ist zwar nicht verboten.
Aber du solltest aufpassen .

Habe etwas ähnliches gemacht bloß mit Bienenmade.
Habe mir gedacht nehme ich die ul rute und kein Stahlvorfach.
Ende der Geschichte hatte 3 hechte (Sind zum glück ausgestiegen) (bevor die Zähne an die schnur kammen), aber hatte nur 1 barsch .


----------



## silviomopp (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Ich kann bei dieser ganzen Diskussion, egal in welche Richtung, immer nur den Kopf schütteln.
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass viele hier vom Angeln anscheinend leben müssen. Lasst doch einfach während der Schonzeit unsere Fische mal Fische sein, und widmet Euch anderen Interessen.



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## andy72 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

warum muss man unbedingt während der schonzeit zum spinnfischen raus??? das versteh ich nicht, man kann doch gerade im frühjahr wunderbar mit leichten montagen und mistwürmern auf barsch gehen, zudem könnte man auch noch ne schleie oder wie auch immer gearteten weissfisch fangen, schonzeit heisst vor allen dingen aber auch das man sein angeln so abstimmt auch nicht "aus versehen" nen zander oder hecht zu fangen, weil man dadurch einfach das paarungs und laichgeschäft der tiere stört, wenn nicht gar verhindert, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein mit laich aufgedunsenes oder brutpflege betreibendes zanderweibchen, nach dem drill wieder ganz normal dem laichgeschäft nachgeht !!! ist genau wie mit ner schwangeren frau, von der würde ich mir auch keine kiste bier in den keller tragen lassen !


----------



## barschli48 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Barsch trotz Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander*

Petri ,
also offizell gibt es kein Kunstköderverbot wärend der Schonzeit auch kein Spinnverbot!
Das Angeln mit DS auf BARSCHE ist von daher kein problem und mit Tauwurm erst recht nicht!
Ausser der Verpächter/Verein hat eine Sonderregel/-verbot für Spinnfischen und/oder Kunstköder!

An meinem Hausgewässer dem N`-rhein gibt es das ganze Jahr Spinnfischer die auf Barsch aber auch Waller fischen mit erfolg sicher gibt es da auch beifänge in Form von Zander oder Hecht
die meist sehr schonend behandelt und zurückgesetzt werden!
Ebenso gibt es Schwarze Schafe aber in welcher Branche nicht!
Eben diese Spezis muß man dann mal ansprechen oder die Polizei anrufen!Bei der örtlichen Fischereibehörde haben die auch meist ein offenes Ohr und schicken des öfteren Ordnungsamt oder Fischerreiaufseher zu den brennpunkten!


----------

